# Mini parti poodles



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Any suggestions for a good breeder of mini partis? I do understand color is not the most important factor, but I love the look of the partis. Of course, my sweet crazy Lily has a lot to do with this! I don't know her origins, but she is probably from a puppy mill and I would like my next dog to come from a reputable breeder. If a good breeder of mini partis exists, that would be my dream dog. I've looked at Sisco, Ynot, and Ecola- these breeders seem good at first glance. Anybody have experience with them? 

I always figured Lily was a poodle mix, because she doesn't quite meet the standard, but it is hard to see any other breed in her. At an agility event about six months ago, a couple women asked me about her origin. I said she was a stray, so I didn't know, but that she was probably a poodle mix. They responded that they didn't think she was a mix, just a poodle that was not to breed standard. They particularly pointed out her body type, which is totally poodle, and the way she moves on the course. She is so athletic- graceful and fluid in her movements. Her personality and mannerisms are also totally poodle. They suggested I try to get her registered by sending her picture to breeders, and they told me about a woman with a Chi who did that. I don't see the need to do that with Lily, but their viewpoints were interesting.

As I've been researching mini parti breeders, I've often thought of this conversation. I have been struck by how many times I've seen my Lily in the pics on parti color poodle web sites. Of course it's not actually her, but her resemblance to the breeding stock in some of these kennels is amazing- down to the softer coat, the wider eyes, and the lack of refinement in their muzzles- LOL! There was even a breeder who described her prize stud as having " a cute short face" that everyone wants. Yikes! So not what I would search for in a poodle- but he absolutely could have been Lily's father. So I think she very well could be all poodle, and just a product of poor breeding. Either way- she is my sweet Lily. But as a rescue, she needed a lot of TLC. She was worth it in immeasurable ways, but was a lot of work and I want a different experience with my next dog. 

A mini parti puppy from health tested parents with good conformation is what I'm looking for in my next dog. No high volume breeders either. Hopefully this is realistic!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Have you ever thought about having her tested to see if she is all poodle?


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I sent a sample into the Wisdom Panel shortly after I got her. I selected the designer dog option as I figured she was the product of this trend. The first result I got was inconclusive. I contacted them, citing the fee I paid, and asked them to run it again, expanding the breeds tested. That result listed seven breeds, one of which was poodle. However, the report seemed implausible. High up on the list was Polish Lowland Sheepdog. Really? That's a pretty rare breed. Schipperke was also on the list. 

It is possible her phenotype does not reflect the genotype, but I don't put much credence in this report, especially when they had to run it twice. That was 4 1/2 years ago, and their data base may have expanded more now. I thought about sending a sample back in under another name and seeing if the original results could be replicated, but I really felt I was throwing my money away the first time and didn't want to do it again! 

I think it's a very inexact science. Maybe with more data they'll get more precise, but I think there are still nuances in purebred dogs that need to be addressed. For one, the smaller breeds of poodles supposedly were created by cross breeding with bichon type dogs- how does that influence the test?

It is an intriguing idea to be able to test your dog's heritage, and I've heard of people who have gotten plausible results, but also spoke with people who got very strange results like I did. Bottom line is I will never know where Lily came from. She had a microchip when she was picked up, but the phone was disconnected and the letter sent by registered mail was returned. There are some days I am convinced she is part alien :alien2:!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Here's a couple pics of Lily- although she's not standing, so you don't see her body type so much, but I think you can get an idea.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Sorry- Can only post one photo at a time. This one is better- please excuse the beer bottle- it's not Lily's!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Dexter comes to mind when ever I hear or read Mini and Parti. Dexter is owned by Caralot and is now making babies almost as fantastic as himself...


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Spindle dreams- thank you! I have not come across them yet and they have lovely dogs. Breathtaking- and Dexter is an absolute stunner!

I have also considered a small standard- and they also breed kleinpudels. I've already assumed I may have to travel- so Indiana is not out of reach at all.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

In fall of 2014 I was on a waiting list to get a puppy out of a Dexter litter from Caralot, but I wanted a male and the only male in the litter was 95% white and 5% black. I wanted more black on the coat than the pup had. If the pup's coat had been different, I would have loved to have had one of Dexter's pups. I think I prefer more of a tuxedo patterned multicolored dog. I like the amount of white and black hair on Lily. If he had looked like her, I would have snapped him up.

I was much impressed by Caralot and would consider them again if I was looking for another poodle.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you Minipoo- good to hear another endorsement!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I second Caralot. I was in the market for a standard but did run across them in my search and was impressed. Jasper's father actually ended up being a Caralot poodle (though they no longer own him), but given how wonderful I think Jasper is, I'd recommended them based on that alone


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Mini parti poodle. Just thinking about that makes me smile.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Cold brew-I saw they used to breed standards and good to hear that the line was sound!

LEUllman- it makes me smile too. Even with her questionable heritage, I think Lily is a very striking dog. 

I'm so encouraged to have a lead on a good mini parti breeder!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Hazel's breeder, WeKay Kennels out of Tyler Texas, is getting into Minis. She imported a mini male and mini female from Russia and has a silver female (the silver isn't parti but I'm sure she will be breeding her to a parti at some point.). None are breeding age yet and she does extensive health testing so it will be a while yet. 

She mentioned that the first breeding with the older female (Anne) will be with another kennel but now I forget which one... I remember I looked into it but I wasn't wholly pleased with the male. (He's well liked in the show circuit but not my style. He is lovely.)

She does ship. And she has a very fair deposit rules.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Carolinek said:


> Cold brew-I saw they used to breed standards and good to hear that the line was sound!
> 
> LEUllman- it makes me smile too. Even with her questionable heritage, I think Lily is a very striking dog.
> 
> I'm so encouraged to have a lead on a good mini parti breeder!


Caralot got out of breeding standards, I think, because they felt the minis had less health issues. She probably thought the smaller dogs were easier to manage as well as most of us older people feel.

She has a small standard called Hope who is a tuxedo poodle. Hope is retired from breeding, but she was one of the poodles used to breed to a larger miniature male to create her moyen sized poodles. Caralot is not breeding standards at all now. She does do all the necessary genetic testing.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

itzmeigh said:


> Hazel's breeder, WeKay Kennels out of Tyler Texas, is getting into Minis. She imported a mini male and mini female from Russia and has a silver female (the silver isn't parti but I'm sure she will be breeding her to a parti at some point.). None are breeding age yet and she does extensive health testing so it will be a while yet.
> 
> She mentioned that the first breeding with the older female (Anne) will be with another kennel but now I forget which one... I remember I looked into it but I wasn't wholly pleased with the male. (He's well liked in the show circuit but not my style. He is lovely.)
> 
> She does ship. And she has a very fair deposit rules.


Good to know! She is definitely the type of breeder I am looking for. 

My son lives in Austin,Tx, so we do visit that area too. I really want to be able to visit the breeder in person, and bring the pup home myself. Having family in the area does makes that easier.


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

Haven't been on the forum for a while, but I have a mini parti male from Caralot. He's not a Dexter baby, and instead is from her parti female Skylar, half-brother to Sydney. I thought I would share a picture. He's over-sized (17" and about 19 lbs at 9 months) with a great personality, but I might be biased.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

He's adorable! Glad to hear someone's personal experience. I've been checking out their site and Sklar is a very pretty poodle. Did you fly there and bring him home on the plane? Or are you close enough to drive?


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

I live about 2.5 hours away, so I was able to drive.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice to be that close! I've already resigned myself to the fact that I may have to fly as there doesn't seem to be good parti breeders close to me.


----------

